# ¿Como pongo en marcha este motor brushless?



## edferran (Mar 19, 2013)

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro.

Hasta hace una hora no tenia ni idea de que era un motor brushless, mejor dicho no lo habia oido en mi vida ese nombre.
Hace un par de dias me hice con una impresora laser vieja Panasonic KX-MB261, de la cual mi intención era extraerle el fusor (para poder hacer PCB's) y el motor para poder hacer girar los rodillos de dicho fusor.

Bueno, por fin la destripé y me quedé con esas dos piezas, pero al buscar por la web la marca y modelo del motor en cuestión solo encontré la web del fabricante con unos datos que no interpreto que significan. (os dejo el pdf del fabricante)

Mi intención es hacer girar ese motor, pero no se como hacerlo, y llevo rato mirando articulos publicados aqui que hablan de dichos motores, pero es que el mio está montado sobre una PCB con sus correspondientes componentes y no tengo ni idea de que hacer con él.

En el motor se ve claramente que le salen 3 cables del/de los bobinados y van soldados a la placa, pero.... la placa iba conectada a otra placa (con un conector de 8 pins) y ésta otra placa a otra,,,, buffff.

Bueno os dejo unas fotos de dicho motor a ver si me podeis hechar una mano (al cuello no eh!!!) 

En un par de las fotos se puede apreciar una inscripción que indentifica los pines, pero como he dicho antes no se como conectar este motor para que gire.

Gracias de antemano a las respuestas que me podais dar.
Un abrazo
Ferran


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 19, 2013)

Fijate que inscripto en la placa te dice para que sirve cada cable! Probá mandar los dos PGND al negativo de una fuente de 24V, ambos "24V" al positivo, hacer un oscilador con un 555 o algo por el estilo y mandar la salida a "clock" (aunque no se que tensión debería tener) y despues se debe manejar todo con ceros y unos. Se podria poner todo lo demas a 0 y probar poner un 1 en start-stop y ver que pasa y asi.

Saludos



Ahi mire el PDF  Aunque parece ser distinto a tu motor. Lo que si parece es que LD es la alimentación logica, osea que le tenés que poner 5V, sino no va a andar. Y que al clock le tenés que mandar 60*Fclock/50 = rpm que querés conseguir. Por las dudas los cables que no se usen mandalos a GND con una resistencia de 10K o algo asi.

Saludos


----------



## edferran (Mar 19, 2013)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Fijate que inscripto en la placa te dice para que sirve cada cable! Probá mandar los dos PGND al negativo de una fuente de 24V, ambos "24V" al positivo, hacer un oscilador con un 555 o algo por el estilo y mandar la salida a "clock" (aunque no se que tensión debería tener) y despues se debe manejar todo con ceros y unos. Se podria poner todo lo demas a 0 y probar poner un 1 en start-stop y ver que pasa y asi.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Hola Ciborg16, gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida.

Si que parece que el pdf no sea el mismo motor, pero es la serie 50M e interpreto que debe de ser el mismo aunque seguro que es mas fiable lo que indica la propia pcb del motor, no?

Respecto a la primera parte de tu expliación........ yo soy un principiante en el tema electrónico y no entiendo eso de los ceros y unos, supongo que debe de ser alguna programacion que deberia hacer con algun pic, verdad?

Pero, no hay otra manera de ponerlo en marcha?
Disculpa mi ignorancia en el tema, pero creo que preguntando es la mejor manera de aprender.
Un saludo desde Barcelona.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sin duda hay que confiar más en las inscripciones del PCB. Por "ceros" y "unos" me refiero a un 0 o a un 1 lógico, lo que significa 0V para el 0 logico y 5V para el 1 logico, nada de pics, no hace falta. La parte del clock la vas a necesitar si o si, porque sino el motor no se va a mover. Busca "oscilador con 555" acá en el foro o en google y vas a encontrar toneladas de circuitos. Ahora me estoy yendo pero mañana si puedo te hago un esquema de como hay que conectar todo. Por lo pronto armate el oscilador y anda consiguiendo una fuente de 24V

Saludos!

PD: La misma impresora debe tener una fuente de esa tensión, espero que no la hayas tirado! jaja


----------



## edferran (Mar 19, 2013)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Sin duda hay que confiar más en las inscripciones del PCB. Por "ceros" y "unos" me refiero a un 0 o a un 1 lógico, lo que significa 0V para el 0 logico y 5V para el 1 logico, nada de pics, no hace falta. La parte del clock la vas a necesitar si o si, porque sino el motor no se va a mover. Busca "oscilador con 555" acá en el foro o en google y vas a encontrar toneladas de circuitos. Ahora me estoy yendo pero mañana si puedo te hago un esquema de como hay que conectar todo. Por lo pronto armate el oscilador y anda consiguiendo una fuente de 24V
> 
> Saludos!



No te doy un beso porque eres un macho, jajajajajjaja 

Ya buscare eso que dices del 555, y lo de que me hagas esquema GUAAAAAAAUUU!!!!!! te estaria enormemente agradecido.

Un abrazo amigo


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 20, 2013)

Algo así vendría siendo!


----------



## jlaudio (Mar 20, 2013)

Amigo edferran el amigo Cyborg esta en lo cierto es correcto con lo que dice pues vi una impresora  de esas grandes que tienen como un metro de altas y tienen un motor de esos tambien y realmente el motor tiene una fuerza increible para ser brushless y cuenta con un reloj con control de frecuencia pero no recomendaria poner directo el 555 al driver del motor porque podria quemar los amp op del driver mejor colocando una resistencia de 1k ya que como es sabido el 555 a su salida da el voltage de la fuente de 5v y la demanda de corriente puede ser alta, digo yo no? mejor prevenir a no quemar la tarjeta y colocando resistencias de menor valor si la de 1k es muy alta, ojala pudiera yo tener un motor asi, ese motor con 4.000 rpm y un reductor de velocidad puede mover lo que quiera jajaja



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/generador-pulsos-555-frecuencia-variable-82404/ este circuito te vendria bien y la resistencia que va al led de 220omnios la puedes cambiar por una de 1000 omnios para protejer la tarjeta del motor
Pd: el brake lo puedes hacer con un pulsador


----------



## edferran (Mar 20, 2013)

Gracias amigos por vuestras respuestas.

Cyborg, veo que estas conectado, he visto tu esquema pero tengo una duda
Los 5 V de donde salen? Los que que salen del 555?
Veo que en el esquema dibujas el 555 pero a que terminales debo realizar las conexiones?
Soy electricista pero no electronico y la verdad... ando muy perdido.





jlaudio dijo:


> Amigo edferran el amigo Cyborg esta en lo cierto es correcto con lo que dice pues vi una impresora  de esas grandes que tienen como un metro de altas y tienen un motor de esos tambien y realmente el motor tiene una fuerza increible para ser brushless y cuenta con un reloj con control de frecuencia pero no recomendaria poner directo el 555 al driver del motor porque podria quemar los amp op del driver mejor colocando una resistencia de 1k ya que como es sabido el 555 a su salida da el voltage de la fuente de 5v y la demanda de corriente puede ser alta, digo yo no? mejor prevenir a no quemar la tarjeta y colocando resistencias de menor valor si la de 1k es muy alta, ojala pudiera yo tener un motor asi, ese motor con 4.000 rpm y un reductor de velocidad puede mover lo que quiera jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola compañero, he mirado el enlace que me pusiste y ya tengo los componentes, pero........ para poner el marcha el motor, que debo hacer? como lo conecto?


----------



## jlaudio (Mar 20, 2013)

mira el dibujo para ver si lo entiendes y comentas


----------



## edferran (Mar 21, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> mira el dibujo para ver si lo entiendes y comentas



Gracias Jlauido.


A ver, donde pone fuentes de alimentacion entiendo que tengo que dar tensión con dos voltages distintos no? uno de 24V dc y otro de 5V dc. Es asi?

Veo que en el esquema has cambiado uno de los conmutadores por un pulsador, supongo que al pulsar el motor se pondrá en marcha y al soltarlo el motor se parara. Es asi?

El otro conmutador que utilidad tiene? Es para cambiar el sentido de giro del motor?

El potenciometro que has dibujado de cuantas "K" es y de que voltage lo tengo que pedir?
En el 555 veo que hay en total 6 cableados, pero no se a que pines tengo que ponerlos.

Perdona tantas preguntas, pero ya dije que en electronica estoy empezando y la verdad se agradece la ayuda que me estais dando.


Un abrazo amigo, cuando me respondas me voy corriendo a la tienda a por lo que me falta.

Ferran


----------



## edferran (Mar 21, 2013)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Sin duda hay que confiar más en las inscripciones del PCB. Por "ceros" y "unos" me refiero a un 0 o a un 1 lógico, lo que significa 0V para el 0 logico y 5V para el 1 logico, nada de pics, no hace falta. La parte del clock la vas a necesitar si o si, porque sino el motor no se va a mover. Busca "oscilador con 555" acá en el foro o en google y vas a encontrar toneladas de circuitos. Ahora me estoy yendo pero mañana si puedo te hago un esquema de como hay que conectar todo. Por lo pronto armate el oscilador y anda consiguiendo una fuente de 24V
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: La misma impresora debe tener una fuente de esa tensión, espero que no la hayas tirado! jaja



Hola Cyborg, no habia leido la última parte de tu post donde dice: PD: La misma impresora debe tener una fuente de esa tensión, espero que no la hayas tirado! jaja[/QUOTE]

La fuente de alimentación si que la tengo, no la tiré.
Dejo un par de fotos, verás que viene indicado los voltajes, aunque no tengo 5V sino que tengo 7V, pero supongo que poniendo un LM7805 eso quedaria solucionado, verdad?

Un saludo
Ferran


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 21, 2013)

> A ver, donde pone fuentes de alimentacion entiendo que tengo que dar tensión con dos voltages distintos no? uno de 24V dc y otro de 5V dc. Es asi?



Si, necesitas dos tensiones distintas. Lo más probable es que puedas usar los 7V directamente sin bajarlos, pero si querés estar tranquilo si, con un 7805 se solucionaría.



> Veo que en el esquema has cambiado uno de los conmutadores por un pulsador, supongo que al pulsar el motor se pondrá en marcha y al soltarlo el motor se parara. Es asi?



Según lo que modificaron en el esquema con un pulso arranca y con otro para, pero no estoy del todo seguro de que el motor funcione así. Según lo que vi en el datasheet necesita un 1 (5V) para girar y un 0 (0v) para estar parado. El pulsador se podría poner en reemplazo de la otra llave y usarlo para que el motor se frene súbitamente.



> El otro conmutador que utilidad tiene? Es para cambiar el sentido de giro del motor?



Es para frenar el motor.



> El potenciometro que has dibujado de cuantas "K" es y de que voltage lo tengo que pedir?



Los potenciometros se miden en Ohms y no tienen voltaje. Ahi tenes que trabajar un poco vos y buscar un esquema de un oscilador con 555 y buscar como se calcula la frecuencia y en base a las rpm que vos necesites vas a poner un potenciometro junto con una resistencia del valor apropiado para tus necesidades.



> En el 555 veo que hay en total 6 cableados, pero no se a que pines tengo que ponerlos.



Ya te pasaron un link con todo el diseño detallado de un oscilador. Las conecciones que te mostramos son orientativas. El rectangulo que dice "555" es la placa con todos los componentes asociados, no es el integrado propiamente dicho. 

Con respecto a la resistencia que te dijeron que pongas entre el oscilador y la placa del motor personalmente no creo que sea necesaria, pero probá, no perdes nada.

Si con todo lo que te dijimos hasta ahora no podes hacerlo andar lo mas probable es que tengas que usar un motor más sencillo o ponerte a leer un poco de electrónica básica y ahí van a tomar un poco mas de sentido las cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Mar 21, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> ... y realmente el motor tiene una fuerza increible para ser brushless..


Y... acaso crees que los brushless tienen menos fuerza? Los hacen precisamente para un menor consumo y más torque. Yo también tuve uno de esos como el de la foto y es brutal la fuerza que tienen.
Por suerte el que me tocó a mi sólo tenia que conectar un pin a gnd, después directo a la alimentación y ale... jejeje

Un saludo e interesante post.


----------



## edferran (Mar 21, 2013)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Si, necesitas dos tensiones distintas. Lo más probable es que puedas usar los 7V directamente sin bajarlos, pero si querés estar tranquilo si, con un 7805 se solucionaría.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Cyborg, me han quedado las cosas mas claras con tus explicaciones, a ver si el fin de semana hago algo y ya lo comento por aqui.

Un saludo, y gracias de nuevo.



jorger dijo:


> Y... acaso crees que los brushless tienen menos fuerza? Los hacen precisamente para un menor consumo y más torque. Yo también tuve uno de esos como el de la foto y es brutal la fuerza que tienen.
> Por suerte el que me tocó a mi sólo tenia que conectar un pin a gnd, después directo a la alimentación y ale... jejeje
> 
> Un saludo e interesante post.



Jorger, ta cambio el tuyo por el mio, jajajajajaja,


----------



## jlaudio (Mar 21, 2013)

> Y... acaso crees que los brushless tienen menos fuerza? Los hacen precisamente para un menor consumo y más torque. Yo también tuve uno de esos como el de la foto y es brutal la fuerza que tienen.


jejeje see, me referia propiamente a este motor, claro que los brushless son hechos para eso, para fuerza como los paso a paso de 7 pasos, esos si que son unas BESTIAS en cuanto a torque se habla, tienen alto consumo, pero este solo tiene dos bobinados, y el que vi en la reparacion de la fotocopiadora ese ANIMAL de motor arrastraba mucho, me dejo algo impactado el torque tan áspero que tienen y que tambien ayuda mucho en la forma de los dientes una forma helicoideal, da la impresion de un tornillo sin fin creo que ahí un secreto de su fuerza descomunal.



> Por suerte el que me tocó a mi sólo tenia que conectar un pin a gnd, después directo a la alimentación y ale... jejeje



asi yo tambien tenia uno pero a 6v solo tenia tres cablecitos, +vcc GND y start, stop y se lo regale a un primo que se enamoro de la fuerza que tenia.





> Gracias Jlauido.
> 
> 
> A ver, donde pone fuentes de alimentacion entiendo que tengo que dar tensión con dos voltages distintos no? uno de 24V dc y otro de 5V dc. Es asi?
> ...



si son dos fuentes y puedes utilizar los 7 voltios, lo del pulsador me equivoque porque lo hice con sueño a media noche jejeje, va en el otro lado como si fuera una parada de emergencia, y si el potenciometro tiene que ser calculado para la frecuencia minima y maxima, que son las que controlan las rpm del motor.

EXITOS CON TU PROYECTO AMIGO espero ser de gran ayuda jejeje.


----------



## jorger (Mar 21, 2013)

El truco de su fuerza no es por el ele eje helicodial que tienen, estos motores de por sí tienen mucha fuerza.El mío alimentandolo a su tension nominal de 24v intentabas pararlo con la mano por el eje y era imposible, ni se inmutaba y seguía la velocidad constante. El arranque de estos bichos también es digno de ver, menuda furia.

Estos motores tienen una velocidad máxima de 4000rpm pero en realidad cuando los pones en funcionamiento apenas alcanzan las 2500 o menos, tienen la velocidad sincronizada por debajo de su régimen de rpm real para que al aplicar una carga mecánica el controlador lo "detecte" y manda más tensión a los bobinados para contrarestar esa carga y así  mantener una velocidad fija independientemente de si tiene que arrastrar algo o no.

El mío pude hacerlo funcionar a su velocidad máxima con tan solo poner en cortocircuito un condensador smd que iba desde el integrado a gnd.
Es ese condensador el que determina la velocidad a la que va a girar el motor y hay que saber e investigar bien cual es antes de piciarla por prueba y error (típico).

Este método también se usa en los brushless de las disqueteras (el que hace girar el disquete).Haciendo exactamente lo mismo he pasado de tener un motor girando a 300rpm a unas 2700 aprox (tengo un video en youtube en el que se ve claramente lo rápido que gira, si queréis os lo muestro)

Es interesante hacer este tipo de pruebas para saber hasta donde pueden llegar.
Un saludo.


----------



## edferran (Mar 22, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> jejeje see, me referia propiamente a este motor, claro que los brushless son hechos para eso, para fuerza como los paso a paso de 7 pasos, esos si que son unas BESTIAS en cuanto a torque se habla, tienen alto consumo, pero este solo tiene dos bobinados, y el que vi en la reparacion de la fotocopiadora ese ANIMAL de motor arrastraba mucho, me dejo algo impactado el torque tan áspero que tienen y que tambien ayuda mucho en la forma de los dientes una forma helicoideal, da la impresion de un tornillo sin fin creo que ahí un secreto de su fuerza descomunal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huys, ahora me he desorientado, a que te refieres cuando dices que el pulsador va al otro lado como si fuera una parada de emergencia?

Saludos
Ferran





jorger dijo:


> El truco de su fuerza no es por el ele eje helicodial que tienen, estos motores de por sí tienen mucha fuerza.El mío alimentandolo a su tension nominal de 24v intentabas pararlo con la mano por el eje y era imposible, ni se inmutaba y seguía la velocidad constante. El arranque de estos bichos también es digno de ver, menuda furia.
> 
> Estos motores tienen una velocidad máxima de 4000rpm pero en realidad cuando los pones en funcionamiento apenas alcanzan las 2500 o menos, tienen la velocidad sincronizada por debajo de su régimen de rpm real para que al aplicar una carga mecánica el controlador lo "detecte" y manda más tensión a los bobinados para contrarestar esa carga y así  mantener una velocidad fija independientemente de si tiene que arrastrar algo o no.
> 
> ...



Hola Jorger, claro hombre, pon el enlace para que le podamos hechar un ojo.

Saludos
Ferran



Por cierto, tengo una duda de novato, ayer fui a por un 7805 para poder pasar de los 7V a 5V y también compre dos condensadores (según vi chafardeando por la web) uno para la entrada y otro para la salida, pero en todas las webs que miré ponia que tenian que ser condensadores cerámicos, uno de 0,33uF y el otro de 0,1uF (por cierto todo me costó la millonada de 0,75 céntimos de €, jejejeje vaya ruina).

Bueno pues lo que decia, que tenian que ser los dos cerámicos pero me dijeron que uno de ellos no lo fabricaban cerámico debido a su valor, y me lo dieron de otro tipo, es como una capsulita rectangular de color azul.

Supongo que es indiferente el material del cual está fabricado verdad?

Saludos
Ferran


----------



## Mojado (Abr 12, 2013)

Tengo entendido que ese motor es un motor de tipo DRUM
'*un Automata*' ya que genera pulsos FG Y PG
Con esta lectura vas a quedar pipon pipon! (Satisfecho)

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Servosistema_con_motor_DRUM


----------

